# Waiting times for Job seekers payment



## Lak (25 Jan 2009)

Am interested to know the average waiting times around the country from first registering a claim for job seekers to actually receiving a first payment.


----------



## theo67 (27 Jan 2009)

legs-akimbo said:


> Am interested to know the average waiting times around the country from first registering a claim for job seekers to actually receiving a first payment.


 clifden 2 weeks,tuam 15 weeks, it seems to vary greatly but tuam is worst.


----------



## eeyore2502 (27 Jan 2009)

We have all in work been put on a short week so will be claiming the balance of the week next week, so will let you know when I know!


----------



## Cheeus (28 Jan 2009)

Article in Irish Times last weekend gave figures for around the country@
[broken link removed]


----------



## Welfarite (29 Jan 2009)

Waiting times vary from office to office. while the minister said that extra staff have been allocated to offices to dela with the backlogs, very few have actually been put in place yet. If a claim is relatively straightforward, thye are 'fast-tracking' in some offices, but staff are so inundated with claims, they can't even get to look at them to see if they are easily dealt with!


----------



## Lak (29 Jan 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## bilic04 (4 Feb 2009)

oh dear god, its 12 weeks in Navan. my husband went to sign on the dole yesterday in navan and was told they had a burst pipe and made an appointment with in for next wednesday. I am a SAHM and we have enough savin to get by for maybe a month or so but my 3 months that is crazy . I am not sure what we will do if we have to wait that long


----------



## eeyore2502 (4 Feb 2009)

Well I signed on Monday but need to get a second letter from my employer to state which 3 days we will be working.  So fingers crossed it won't take to long to come through.

One of the guys I work with went to his local office and was given an appointment for some office in town for 2 weeks time! and it won't be till then any of his paperwork will be received by them let alone processed, at least it will be back dated to Monday for him.


----------

